

Tell HN: Please read /noobstories and flag posts - cperciva

I just flagged 10 obvious spam posts, spread over the past 8 hours.  I realize that most of HN has been asleep for approximately these hours; but please join me in reading http://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories and flagging the spam.<p>PG: Please make this easier by putting [flag] links directly onto the noobstories page.
======
jrnkntl
The European side of HN needs to earn some more karma in overall so we have a
'solid' 24/7 moderation on HN :)

------
pierrefar
Yes a quicker flag option would be immensely helpful.

------
pg
Ok, will do. I'm also thinking of adding more types of flags:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006589>

Edit: There should now be flag links on noobstories.

~~~
Aegean
It would be great if you allowed us other hacker news copy-cats to have rapid
updates to your version of sources. Also many thanks for writing hacker news,
it is a great, simple piece of software.

------
fnid
clicky: <http://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories>

~~~
grinich
While we're on the topic of adding features, I'd like to know why links aren't
clickable in the main submission. Is there a specific reason? Seems like an
inconvenience enough that a "clickable links" comment is nearly always voted
to the top.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
This would encourage editorializing on submissions

